# Dicionário português com as pronúncias fonéticas



## soulzy

Eu estou procurando um dicionário (só português ou português-ingles) que tem as pronúncias fonéticas porque aqui no wordreference, não tenho a pronunciação e sem isso, é muito difícil para mim de aprender como falar uma lingua.

Alguém sabe o que eu posso comprar ou acessar um dicionário como aquele? Os sites web que eu estou encontrando têm a pronúncia unicamente em inglês.

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Istriano

Com a pronúncia paulistana:
*The Oxford Portuguese Dictionary: Portuguese-English, English-Portuguese*
por: John Whitlam


Com a pronúncia carioca:
*Collins Portuguese Dictionary*
por: John Whitlam



É praticamente a mesma coisa, o mesmo autor, o mesmo conteúdo, publicado pelas editoras concorrentes. (Jeitinho inglês )

O dicionário da Oxford é mais de acordo com a realidade: um sotaque paulistano quase perfeito;

O dicionário da Collins usa um português carioca que ninguém fala (sem o i de apoio: _nóx, portuguêx._..todos os cariocas dizem _nóix, portuguêix,_ mas isso não foi registrado pela Collins).


O dicionário português-espanhol da Wordreference usa o sotaque paulistano, talvez te ajude:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/envolvente
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/rir
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/forte


----------



## soulzy

Obrigada! Eu não sabia que wordreference tem a pronúncia! É uma boa ideia usar-lo mesmo que seja português-espanhol! Eu tenho um mini dicionário Larousse francês-português que tem as pronúncias, mas eu queria um outro com muito mais palavras


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> O dicionário português-espanhol da Wordreference usa o sotaque paulistano, talvez te ajude:
> http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/envolvente
> http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/rir
> http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/forte


Istriano,  de onde você tirou que esse sotaque é o paulistano? Pelo que eu pude  ver, os "erres" e os "esses" em posição de coda são os usados no Rio de  Janeiro. Essas transcrições também não têm o ditongo paulistano  característico das nasais em _envolvente_, _entender _etc. De modo que essas transcrições não têm nada de paulistanas.

Essas são as diferenças básicas entre os sotaques paulistano e carioca:

perto - Rio: [ˈpɛhtʊ] ou [ˈpɛxtʊ]; São Paulo: [ˈpɛɾtʊ] 
gosto - Rio: [ˈgoʃtʊ]; São Paulo: [ˈgostʊ] 
mesmo - Rio: [ˈmeʒmʊ]; São Paulo: [ˈmezmʊ] 
comendo - Rio: [koˈmẽⁿdʊ]; São Paulo: [koˈmẽɪ̯̃ⁿdʊ] 

Antes  que alguém apareça dizendo que existem muitas outras pronúncias para  essas palavras em ambos os dialetos, quero dizer que eu tenho  consciência dessas variações. O que eu coloquei acima é aquilo que,  digamos, melhor representaria o que normalmente é entendido como o  contraste entre o sotaque carioca e o sotaque paulistano. 



			
				soulzy said:
			
		

> Eu estou procurando um dicionário (só português ou português-ingles) que  tem as pronúncias fonéticas porque aqui no wordreference, não tenho a  pronunciação e sem isso, é muito difícil para mim de aprender como falar  uma lingua.
> 
> Alguém sabe o que eu posso comprar ou acessar um dicionário como aquele?  Os sites web que eu estou encontrando têm a pronúncia unicamente em  inglês.
> 
> Muito obrigada!


Infelizmente todos os dicionários de português  com pronúncia que eu conheço não são lá muito bons. Não te recomendaria  nenhum. O dicionário português-espanhol do Wordreference, por exemplo,  tem vários erros grosseiros de transcrição. Como a pronúncia do  português brasileiro não é assim tão distante da escrita, eu te  recomendaria apenas procurar aprender algumas regras básicas de  pronúncia. Procure saber sobre os sons do "esse", do "erre", do "o"  final etc. Sabendo esse tipo de coisa e conhecendo bem os fones da língua, você será capaz de pronunciar quase tudo em português.


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Istriano,  de onde você tirou que esse sotaque é o paulistano?.


Desculpe, não olhei direito.


Só reparei no R; [R] em vez de  é o r espanhol de RRRío, né?

Acho que no Rio pronunciam ['hi(j)u] como nós na Bahia, ou não?
Realmente nunca ouvi um carioca pronunciar assim: [Riu] em vez de [hiu] ou [xiu].


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Istriano,  de onde você tirou que esse sotaque é o paulistano? Pelo que eu pude  ver, os "erres" e os "esses" em posição de coda são os usados no Rio de  Janeiro. Essas transcrições também não têm o ditongo paulistano  característico das nasais em _envolvente_, _entender _etc. De modo que essas transcrições não têm nada de paulistanas.
> 
> Essas são as diferenças básicas entre os sotaques paulistano e carioca:
> 
> perto - Rio: [ˈpɛhtʊ] ou [ˈpɛxtʊ]; São Paulo: [ˈpɛɾtʊ]
> gosto - Rio: [ˈgoʃtʊ]; São Paulo: [ˈgostʊ]
> mesmo - Rio: [ˈmeʒmʊ]; São Paulo: [ˈmezmʊ]
> comendo - Rio: [koˈmẽⁿdʊ]; São Paulo: [koˈmẽɪ̯̃ⁿdʊ]



Sempre ouvi _*mesmo *_carioca como  [ˈme*j*ʒmʊ] ou  [ˈme*h*mʊ].
Se você indicou o ditongo paulistano de _comendo_, deveria ter indicado o ditongo carioca de _mesmo_.
Não é que as ditongações cariocas sejam menos fortes: _nascer _[na*j*'se(x)], _festa _['fɛ*j*ʃtɐ], _eu gosto_ [ew'g*w*ɔʃtʊ].
Talvez vocês não se deem conta disso, mas vocês falam assim.  Quem não é do Rio, acha muito diferente.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Só reparei no R; [R] em vez de  é o r espanhol de RRRío, né?


Na verdade, a consoante uvular [R] não existe em espanhol - não nas variantes que eu conheço, pelo menos. Nessa língua eles usam as vibrantes [r] e [ɾ]. Entendi que as transcrições são do sotaque carioca porque muita gente percebe o "erre" carioca como um [R]. Mas, você está certo, a transcrição fonética desse dicionário não é paulistana nem carioca; ela é às vezes até meio argentina... . A transcrição da palavra _mesmo_, por exemplo, seria [ˈmeʃmʊ] em vez de [ˈmeʒmʊ] segundo o dicionário. Eu disse que essas transcrições eram ruins... 



			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Sempre ouvi _*mesmo *_carioca como  [ˈme*j*ʒmʊ] ou  [ˈme*h*mʊ].


Não é a primeira vez que você diz algo do tipo aqui no fórum. Mas a verdade é que você provavelmente nunca ouviu [ˈme*j*ʒmʊ]. Digo isso porque, até onde eu sei, essa variante não existe no dialeto carioca. Acho que você está fazendo confusão com o 'esse' final, como em _paz _[ˈpaɪ̯ʃ] e _mês_ [meɪ̯ʃ]. Embora o "esse" de _mesmo _esteja em posição de coda, ele não segue o padrão do "esse" final. Quanto a [ˈme*h*mʊ], essa também não seria uma pronúncia possível; em vez disso nós diríamos [ˈmeɦmʊ].


----------



## Istriano

Numa transcrição mais geral é muito normal escrever [j] (semiconsoante) em vez de [ɪ̯]. (semivogal).
_*I*ate_ com [j] ou [ɪ̯], tanto faz.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Numa transcrição mais geral é muito normal escrever [j] (semiconsoante) em vez de [ɪ̯]. (semivogal).
> _*I*ate_ com [j] ou [ɪ̯], tanto faz.


Sim, e  daí? Eu não disse que o seu engano foi trocar um [ɪ̯] por um [j]. Até  porque, como você mesmo já está observando, não existe diferença entre  uma coisa e outra. Seu erro foi achar que o padrão dos "esses" finais se  aplica a todos os "esses" em posição de coda. Embora nós falemos _paz_, _faz_, _mês _e _vez _como [ˈpaɪ̯ʃ], [ˈfaɪ̯ʃ], [ˈmeɪ̯ʃ] e [ˈveɪ̯ʃ], ao contrário do que você concluiu, nós *não *pronunciamos _mesmo _e _pasta_,  por exemplo, como [ˈmeɪ̯ʒmʊ] e [ˈpaɪ̯ʃtɐ]. Essas pronúncias, que não  existem no dialeto carioca, são tão estranhas para mim quanto são para  você. Você só veria um carioca falando algo como [ˈmeɪ̯ʒmʊ] se você  pedisse que ele lesse lentamente essa palavra. Nesse caso, em vez de  uma, você teria foneticamente duas palavras; e cada sílaba se  comportaria como se fosse uma palavra independente. Dessa forma, com o _s _de _mesmo _funcionando como o _s _final da "palavra" _mes-_,  aí sim nós poderíamos ter um [ˈmeɪ̯ʃ-]. Mas como eu disse, para isso  acontecer o falante teria que estar pronunciando as sílabas  separadamente, como se fossem palavras individuais. 

mesmo > [ˈmeʒmʊ]
MES-MO > [ˈmeɪ̯ʒ ˈmu] ou [ˈmeɪ̯ʒ ˈmo]
pasta > [ˈpaʃtɐ]
PAS-TA > [ˈpaɪ̯ʃ ˈta]


----------



## Vanda

Ahem.... estamos num tom neutro ou, pelo menos, amigável, não?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Ahem.... estamos num tom neutro ou, pelo menos, amigável, não!


A minha intenção foi ser neutro. Mas, de fato, acho que o "e daí" não soou muito simpático. Bom, não foi minha intenção. Juro que aqui do meu lado eu vozeei o "e daí" num tom bastante amigável.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Não é que as ditongações cariocas sejam menos fortes: _nascer _[na*j*'se(x)], _festa _['fɛ*j*ʃtɐ], _eu gosto_ [ew'g*w*ɔʃtʊ].
> Talvez vocês não se deem conta disso, mas vocês falam assim.  Quem não é do Rio, acha muito diferente.


Eu acabei esquecendo de comentar essa parte.

Bom, eu acho que já ficou claro então que ['fɛɪ̯ʃtɐ] é só uma caricatura  do sotaque carioca feita por aqueles que na verdade não falam esse  dialeto. Quanto a ['gwɔʃtʊ]... não sei. De fato, algumas pessoas parecem  pronunciar um [ɔ] meio esquisito mesmo, mas não sei dizer se é  exatamente um [wɔ]. Além disso, essa variante certamente não é o padrão  no Rio. 

O caso de [naɪ̯'seʊ] já é um pouco diferente. É verdade  que no Rio algumas pessoas falam assim. Fato. Só acho importante explicar que  isso também não é o padrão culto, e sim um tipo de hipercorreção que se  observa apenas na fala de pessoas de origem inculta. Tenho para mim que  o surgimento dessa pronúncia pode estar ligado aos ditados das classes  de alfabetização. Acredito nisso porque durante essas atividades, com o  objetivo de ajudar as crianças a perceberem a grafia "correta" de alguns  sons, muitas "tias" têm o hábito de ler de forma artificial e lenta as  palavras do exercício. Em vez de ditarem _o pato_ como [ʊ'patʊ],  por exemplo, elas muitas vezes forçam um ['o 'pa 'to]. Da mesma forma,  para alertar os alunos sobre a presença de um _s_ dentro do grafema _sc_,  elas inventam um bizarro ['naɪ̯s 'seʊ] - como quem diz NAS + CEU. E como tem gente  que não faz idéia do que sejam grafemas, letras e fonemas - o que  infelizmente inclui muitas dessas "tias" -, há quem acabe acreditando  que precisa "consertar" sua pronúncia para que ela fique mais de acordo  com a escrita da palavra.

Mas enfim, seja lá qual for a origem de [naɪ̯'seʊ], não é muito comum ver um indivíduo de origem educada falando assim.


----------



## Istriano

Mas no caso do sotaque paulistano, _e__ntende*i*ndo _também não faz parte do dialeto ''culto''.
A maioria dos paulistanos não fala como Sabrina Sato.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Mas no caso do sotaque paulistano, _e__ntende*i*ndo _também não faz parte do dialeto ''culto''.
> A maioria dos paulistanos não fala como Sabrina Sato.


Entendi. Eu vejo bastante gente de classe média falando assim, mas realmente não deve ser a maioria. 

Tira uma dúvida minha? É padrão em São Paulo o fenômeno abaixo?

Eu sento: [eʊ̯ 'sẽⁿtʊ]
108: ['sẽɲ*tʃ*ʊ ɪ 'oɪ̯tʊ]
prefeito: [pɾe'feɪtʊ]
prefeito e governador: [pɾe'feɪ*tʃ*ʊ ɪ goveɾna'doː]

Parece que esse fenômeno só acontece diante de /i/. Na época das eleições, o José Serra vivia dizendo que ele já tinha sido [pɾe'feɪtʃʊ ɪ goveɾna'doː]. Quando notei isso, fiquei admirado; achava que só o Seu Creysson falasse assim.


----------



## Alandria

Que discussões fantásticas! YAY!
Tô de volta depois de milênios de distância do Wordreference!

Ensinaria a um estrangeiro a pronúncia das vogais nasais exatamente da maneira que ocorre em Minas e no Espírito Santo. Não tão nasal como no Nordeste, nem tão desnasalisado como no Sul e em São Paulo.
Sou suspeita pra falar, hehe.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> 108: ['sẽɲ*tʃ*ʊ ɪ 'oɪ̯tʊ]
> prefeito e governador: [pɾe'feɪ*tʃ*ʊ ɪ goveɾna'doː]


Isso não é modo de falar nordestino? Ou melhor, com influência nordestina? Vai ver o José Serra quis soar empático


----------



## Alandria

uchi.m said:


> Isso não é modo de falar nordestino?



Cara, completamente nordestino isso aí.

O que ocorre em SP, no máximo, é a aglutinação pronúncia dos numerais tipo 160. Sente sessenta. Hehe.

Não vou usar símbolos do IPA hoje. Preguiça é fueda!


----------



## uchi.m

Alandria said:


> Não vou usar símbolos do IPA hoje.


Bem que podia ter um teclado especial pra teclar essas paradas.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Quanto a ['gwɔʃtʊ]... não sei.


E ['dowzi]? Um colega meu de colégio que vivia tirando sarro do Jornal Nacional, porque diziam *12* ['dowzi] (ele falava a variante de Curitiba)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Isso não é modo de falar nordestino? Ou melhor, com influência nordestina?


Pois é, eu sempre achei que fosse algo tipicamente nordestino. Mas no tempo em que morei em São Paulo, pude perceber que muitas pessoas (todas?) transformavam o [tʊ] final em [tʃʊ] diante de /i/. O engraçado é que as pessoas nunca reconheciam que falavam assim, mesmo quando eu apontava o fenômeno no momento em que acontecia. Como eu interagia muito com professores - que normalmente eram pessoas de classe média baixa -, eu não sabia dizer se esse fenômeno também era algo padrão entre as classes altas. Só sei que peguei o Serra e outras pessoas educadas falando assim várias vezes na TV.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> E ['dowzi]? Um colega meu de colégio que vivia tirando sarro do Jornal Nacional, porque diziam *12* ['dowzi] (ele falava a variante de Curitiba)


Eu diria que as pessoas que falam [ˈdoʊ̯zɪ] normalmente são as mesmas que falam [naɪ̯ˈseʊ̯]. Preciso explicar?


----------



## Audie

Ariel Knightly said:


> Tira uma dúvida minha? É padrão em São Paulo o fenômeno abaixo?
> 
> Eu sento: [eʊ̯ 'sẽⁿtʊ]
> 108: ['sẽɲ*tʃ*ʊ ɪ 'oɪ̯tʊ]
> prefeito: [pɾe'feɪtʊ]
> prefeito e governador: [pɾe'feɪ*tʃ*ʊ ɪ goveɾna'doː]
> 
> Parece que esse fenômeno só acontece diante de /i/. Na época das  eleições, o José Serra vivia dizendo que ele já tinha sido [pɾe'feɪtʃʊ ɪ  goveɾna'doː]. Quando notei isso, fiquei admirado; achava que só o Seu  Creysson falasse assim.





uchi.m said:


> Isso não é modo de falar nordestino? Ou melhor, com influência nordestina? Vai ver o José Serra quis soar empático





Alandria said:


> Cara, completamente nordestino isso aí.


Me desculpem me meter em conversa de gente grande em fonética, mas eu diria que não é costume da gente pernambucana (ou ao menos recifense) falar com esse *tʃ*, mesmo quando emendam as palavras, como é o caso dos exemplos dados de '_108_' e, principalmente, '_prefeito e governador_'. Com o devido respeito e com o tom mais amigável que o de Ariel, por acaso vocês não estão sendo influenciados por alguma "obra" televisiva caricaturesca? Eu mesma, curiosamente também graças à campanha eleitoral, pensava que era um fenômeno tipicamente paulista ou paulistano, se é que entendi o que vocês estão falando.


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Me desculpem me meter em conversa de gente grande em fonética, mas eu diria que não é costume da gente pernambucana (ou ao menos recifense) falar com esse *tʃ*, mesmo quando emendam as palavras, como é o caso dos exemplos dados de '_108_' e, principalmente, '_prefeito e governador_'. Com o devido respeito e com o tom mais amigável que o de Ariel, por acaso vocês não estão sendo influenciados por alguma "obra" televisiva caricaturesca? Eu mesma, curiosamente também graças à campanha eleitoral, pensava que era um fenômeno tipicamente paulista ou paulistano, se é que entendi o que vocês estão falando.


Não da capital, mas do sertão nordestino


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Eu diria que as pessoas que falam [ˈdoʊ̯zɪ] normalmente são as mesmas que falam [naɪ̯ˈseʊ̯]. Preciso explicar?


A Fátima Bernardes e o marido dela (esqueci, ah não, lembrei: William Bonner) falam assim.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> A Fátima Bernardes e o marido dela (esqueci, ah não, lembrei; William Bonner) falam assim.


Será? O Bonner nem carioca é...


----------



## Audie

uchi.m said:


> Não da capital, mas do sertão nordestino


Há realmente uma diferença de sotaque entre a capital e o interior (talvez só percebida por quem é daqui). Mas, com todo o respeito de novo , parte de minha família também é do sertão e nunca ouvi falarem com esse *tʃ. *Diria até que seria menos provável encontrar esse *tʃ *na fala do povo do interior. Mas... posso estar errada.


----------



## Macunaíma

Audierunt said:


> Me desculpem me meter em conversa de gente grande em fonética, mas eu diria que não é costume da gente pernambucana (ou ao menos recifense) falar com esse *tʃ*, mesmo quando emendam as palavras, como é o caso dos exemplos dados de '_108_' e, principalmente, '_prefeito e governador_'. Com o devido respeito e com o tom mais amigável que o de Ariel, por acaso vocês não estão sendo influenciados por alguma "obra" televisiva caricaturesca? Eu mesma, curiosamente também graças à campanha eleitoral, pensava que era um fenômeno tipicamente paulista ou paulistano, se é que entendi o que vocês estão falando.



Realmente, a caricatura do sotaque nordestino não tem nada a ver. Também nunca vi pernambucanos falarem assim. Em geral, enunciam até melhor do que nós mineiros - falando dos que conheço, todos de Recife.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Será? O Bonner nem carioca é...


É sim, eu ouvi no noticiário deles.
Vai ver estão criando um sotaque próprio.


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Realmente, a caricatura do sotaque nordestino não tem nada a ver. Também nunca vi pernambucanos falarem assim. Em geral, enunciam até melhor do que nós mineiros - falando dos que conheço, todos de Recife.


Uai. Socê num sá, mineirim comi as letra, sô.


----------



## Alandria

uchi.m said:


> Não da capital, mas do sertão nordestino



8 = ['ot*ʃ*ʊ]


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> É sim, eu ouvi no noticiário deles.
> Vai ver estão criando um sotaque próprio.


Eu sei que a Fátima é carioca; ela fez balé na mesma academia que a minha mãe. Agora o Bonner, que eu saiba, é de São Paulo, não?


----------



## Macunaíma

uchi.m said:


> Uai. Socê num sá, mineirim comi as letra, sô.



Sílabas inteiras são engolidas sem mastigar.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Eu sei que a Fátima é carioca; ela fez balé na mesma academia que a minha mãe. Agora o Bonner, que eu saiba, é de São Paulo, não?


É o convívio  Ele se converteu ao sotaque globonês/globeiro/globiano


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> globonês/globeiro/globiano


Global?


----------



## Istriano

uchi.m said:


> A Fátima Bernardes e o marido dela (esqueci, ah não, lembrei: William Bonner) falam assim.



Fátima tem um forte sotaque carioca. Ela evita o chiado, mas exagera todos os outros aspectos do sotaque da baía de Guanabara.
Eu preferiria uma carioca com um sotaque mais agradável, por exemplo: Paula Toller.


----------



## Macunaíma

A Fátima e o William falam um sotaque que existe, sim; não é inventado. Em grande parte de Minas se fala um sotaque assim, que ninguém sabe exatamente dizer de onde é.


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Realmente, a caricatura do sotaque nordestino não tem nada a ver. Também nunca vi pernambucanos falarem assim. Em geral, enunciam *até melhor do que nós mineiros* - falando dos que conheço, todos de Recife.





uchi.m said:


> Uai. Socê num sá, mineirim comi as letra, sô.





Macunaíma said:


> Sílabas inteiras são engolidas sem mastigar.


Então como você pega os mineiros como base de comparação, sô dotô?


----------



## Istriano

A atriz do link é baiana. Aprendeu o globês lá no Rio. 
Vanessa Giácomo (de Volta Redonda) é a única pessoa na Globo com um sotaque neutro.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Já ouvi dizer que o sotaque de Resende é como o do JN. São as vogais e consoantes do Rio com o _s_ de São Paulo.


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> A Fátima e o William falam um sotaque que existe, sim; não é inventado. Em grande parte de Minas se fala um sotaque assim, que ninguém sabe exatamente dizer de onde é.


Eles seriam, dessa forma, mineiros que foram exportados para a Globo? 
Até onde vão esses benditos coiotes


----------



## Ariel Knightly

De fato, o sotaque culto de Minas é em geral bem parecido com o sotaque culto do Rio. As vogais e os "erres" são iguais. O que muda mais é a prosódia e o tipo de sibilante final. 

EDIT: Muitas pessoas aqui nem percebem que eu sou carioca. Quando eu morei em São Paulo eu já tinha que ouvir toda hora um _Você é carioca, né?_.


----------



## Macunaíma

uchi.m said:


> Eles seriam, dessa forma, mineiros que foram exportados para a Globo?



Minas é muito grande. A Vanda, por exemplo, não tem sotaque mineiro (já ouvi ). Sotaque mineiro tem uma entrevistadora da Rede Minas chamada Roberta Zampetti - veja o que é sotaque mineiro hardcore. O detalhe é que ela é de BH.



Note o "chovê", o "não tem nem jeidipegar no microfone" e o "sapurquê?" 

Nota da Vanda: Quem quiser ouvir a Roberta procure por ''A ARTE SUPERA BARREIRAS Minas Rede..Roberta Zampetti Brasil das Gerais '', no famoso site de vídeos.


----------



## Istriano

O sotaque mineiro (aquele central, nem o acaipirado nem o abaianado) é fácil de detectar.
Quem pronuncia *português *[pohtu'ges] só pode ser mineiro mesmo. 

Eles pronunciam o r no final da sílaba como , mas não gostam de usar o i de apoio.
Por isso são facilmente ''localizaveis.''

Uma pessoa de Volta Redonda, Brasília, Vitória, Guarapary, Paraty, Barra Mansa, Rezende é muito menos ''localizável''.


----------



## Macunaíma

É, então eu sou mineiro mesmo. Aliás, meu sotaque é beeeem mineiro. Minha respiração tem sotaque.


----------



## uchi.m

Eu nem respiro às vezes. Sofro de apnéia. Vocês me reconheceriam pelo ronco, à noite.
Pelo sotaque, diriam que eu sou do interior de São Paulo. Mas eu sou do interior do Paraná, região noroeste.


----------



## Istriano

O sotaque do Jornal Nacional se parece com esses sotaques:
1. sul-fluminense
2. capixaba
3. brasiliense

Mas acho que todo mundo tem sotaque. Gosto do meu sotaque soterpolitano.
(Mas não falo como Claudia Leitte ).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Pelo sotaque, diriam que eu sou do interior de São Paulo. Mas eu sou do interior do Paraná, região noroeste.


No Paraná as pessoas usam o "erre" retroflexo (= o "erre" caipira)? Não sabia...


----------



## Vanda

A Roberta sim, tem um sotaque mineiríssimo. Quando vem alguém aqui - estrangeiro, quero dizer - faço questão de dar uma amostra do que chamamos de sotaque mineiro de raiz. O meu está incluso no fluminense (Zona da Mata mineira), ou como dizemos em Juiz de Fora e na minha cidade, o famoso ''carioca do brejo''. Mas como disse o Ariel, não abro mão das boas e decantadas expressões mineiras, que faço questão de usar. Quando jovem, tinha vergonha e evitava a todo o custo falar o 'mineirês'', agora faço questão absoluta de usar todo o palavrório mineiro, de vez em quando até imito o sotaque.
Naquele link do Istriano diz: ''O Sul Fluminense (... ) a região encontra-se entre o Vale do Paraíba Paulista e Sul, Sudoeste e Zona da Mata de Minas, possuindo, (... ) O sotaque predominante da região é bem definido e pronunciado, sendo  até considerado como neutro por não possuir nenhuma peculiaridade e por  levar influências de Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo e Minas Gerais. Mesmo assim seguem-se as falas do dialeto fluminense e mineiro e caipira, em regiões mais afastadas nas zonas rurais.


----------

